# Griffin, GA Poncho A10-1014 last day 6/11



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

May already be too late but wanted to post anyway.


URGENT DOGS










A10-1014 PONCHO
SHEPHERD MIX (BELGIAN MALINOIS?)
ADULT MALE
ORIGINAL LAST DAY JUNE 7
NOW ON EUTH LIST (for Friday, 6/11)


*SPALDING COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER*
*208 Justice Boulevard*
*Griffin, GA 30224 *

*PHONE 770-467-4772*
*FAX: 770-467-4771 *​ 
*HOURS OF OPERATION*
*Monday through Friday*
*10:00 a.m. -4:45 p.m. *​ 
*Searched quickly and didn't see this posted. Apologize if it's a duplicate.*​


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww... that sad, sad face just breaks my heart. Those eyes..... And he is so very thin. I sure hope a miracle comes through for this poor little guy. :teary:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

per the website:

"*NO EUTH FRIDAY JUNE 11TH, HELD OVER UNTIL MONDAY JUNE 14TH. "*






:bump:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Safe!

(according to website)


----------

